Ask HN: What is the most underrated piece of advice you've been told? - adawg4
======
fermienrico
Employ discipline, hard discipline in everything you do. Don't cut corners, if
it feels difficult - no shit, that's a good thing so it prevents others from
doing it. Go through it and you'll see real success. If you give up because
its hard or get bored of it or get distracted, you're gonna be a bottom feeder
for the rest of your life.

Also, face competition. Don't shy away from it like a lot of silicon valley
advice. Do it better than anyone else and do it so much better than others,
that they won't be able to catch up after a while. Competition is the engine
that drives you. Without it, it is a pretty insipid endeavor.

------
jay_kyburz
My parents told me over and over when I was a kid, but I didn't understated
until I was in my 30's.

"It's not what you know, but who you know that matters."

I don't like it, but I think it's true.

~~~
Gibbon1
That's close to my career advice. In a job you get paid with money,
experience, and contacts. If you're been shorted in any of those, especially
the latter get another job.

------
4ensic
I was an intern psychologist at an old State Hospital. The best advice was
from a Security guard. He said "You have to meet people where they are". 40
years later, that's been very helpful.

~~~
jjordan
What does that mean, and what did it change about your approach to life?

~~~
verdverm
I think it's along the lines of, don't make people come to you (your way of
thinking) rather be empathetic and see things from their point of view. Start
with understanding where they are today if you want to truly help them, but
maybe we are the one who needs help instead? Too?

------
verdverm
Have a backup plan ~ dad

You're a loser because you hang out with losers, try hanging out with new
people ~ a kind soul who helped my through a hard part of my life

~ 20% time, I've been doing more and it's been paying off

------
softwaredoug
Written and verbal communication are huge.

It’s one of those things you eye roll as your teachers say it. But it turns
out to be absolutely true. You don’t have to be the smartest person in the
room, just the one that makes ideas most easily understood and accessible.

------
jetti
"You are not your code" When somebody is criticizing code you wrote they are
doing just that, criticizing code. It isn't a personal attack and they aren't
trying to hurt you.

